# Ashley's First Spawn: White HM x White HM



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

My first spawn failed, as the eggs ended up infertile (common for first-timers), but this one has worked out so far. 

I put my pair in a 10G filled to about 4 inches. I floated some bubblewrap to encourage him to build his nest and gave him an entire night to begin his work. The next morning, I released her, and I had eggs within 12 hours. 

Mom has some damage and is recovering.

Now, about two days later the eggs have hatched, and I seem to have somewhere between 30-50 fry falling out of the nest and driving Dad crazy!

These are the parents:










And...










Hoping to have lots of beautiful babies...


----------



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice parents hope u have good fries


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

The female looks like she has some gold colouring on her body.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful!!! :O

I love white bettas! *swoons*
I hope to buy one next summer *wants white hm male really bad* ( I kinda have a mild obsession with the color white right now xD)


----------



## OhNoLenX (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice, I have a white pair I plan on breeding at some point when I have time. Good luck with your spawn.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Wonderful white HM


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you, everyone.  I am going to be removing Dad today, and once most are free-swimming, they'll have their first meal.


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful! Do you have your own website?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

No, I do not own a website.  I am relatively new to breeding. Once I have a good strong white line established, I might make a website to sell my fish. 


UPDATE: First Photo, four days old!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Definatly watching this thread! Gorgeous fish? hope you get lots of whites!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

So tiny!!! d'aww


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They look wonderful!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

UPDATE: More photos!

One of the larger fry at 6 days old:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Cute! How many is there?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have lots of moss in the tank that they like to hide in, so I really have no idea.  Not going to worry about getting a solid count until they are older.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice full stomachs. You are feeding them well, they look really healthy, at least the one we can see LOL


----------



## carolineelisabeth (Oct 15, 2012)

I would LOVE to buy one when you begin selling them!


----------



## carolineelisabeth (Oct 15, 2012)

What are you feeding them and how often?


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

very cute, healthy, and clean fish/tank


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

OMG they are beautiful! I cant wait to see how they grow! If its not too expensive id love to buy


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Very cool  i'm going to be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

just leaving a post so this thread will be on my watch list for when they're sellable.


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

hows my favorite pair and fry doing?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

THey're two weeks old tomorrow.  

They're a bit shy now, so getting a photo is tough, but Ill try.


----------



## yappa (Oct 14, 2012)

So cuute!!! Love them :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG they're beautiful!!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

inareverie, how did this spawn turn out?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Very lovely! I may have to buy a male from you once they are older to add into my breeding collection  
Awesome job on the fry!


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm watching this too. Very interested in how those fry are turning out.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

They're so cute! Love how they have the white coloring already.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Omg. I want to buy the babies if they look anything like the parents.


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd love to see how they mature! They have such lovely parents. c:


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow. I just love how pure they both look. Really interested in seeing if the babies end up being all white or if other colors end up popping up


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Update


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

If you sell any boys I'd be interested when they're old enough. The parents are gorgeous.  good job


----------



## BettAsha (Oct 26, 2012)

Your fish are so beautiful and congrats on a successful spawn. They're all so adorable ^^ I'd love to see what they look like when they mature and possibly get my hands on one.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Any new pics?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, thank you guys for all the interest. Sorry I haven't updated. Haven't been on this site very much lately.. 

Sadly, I only have about 20 alive in this spawn. I'm not sure what the problem was, but I had a big die off at around the 2 week mark. 

I'll try to take some photos of my kids tomorrow, if I have time. 

On the upside, the same pair has given me another spawn of about 30, who are now one month old. 

And I have them in the spawn tank again as of TONIGHT.  Hopefully, I'll get a third spawn out of them.

I also have other spawns I am raising. 14 week olds from Grand Champion bloodlines (Karen Mac Auley) and some newly hatched Thai Flags out of a beautiful import pair (3 days old).


EDIT: I do have a few photos (mostly of my Mac Auley babies) that I will share, with one photo of a white baby taken about 3 weeks ago:




































'









































































And finally,


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

hello, i am just curious, how did the babies turned out a different color when both the parents are plain all white?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like them all! Bottom one especially.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

GoodMorning, be sure to read my entire post.  Then you'll know why.

Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Awww! I love the yellow butterflies from the Mac Auley spawn! You wouldn't happen to have a female that you would be willing to part with? Darn orange spawn is looking almost completely male, and my cello female is too big to breed again. 0_o


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have quite a few yellows in the spawn. I'm sure I'll have some I'll need to sell. Hehe


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

omg the one with his mouth open is precious
they're all so lovely!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful fish! You take fantastic photos


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! Those babies are gorgeous! I can't wait to get a spawn going!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.  Hoping to offer some babies for sale here as soon as they're big enough.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I really really like the 4th female and that yellow boy right under him..


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks!  

The yellow boy is getting better and better as he matures. He's probably staying with me. 

But I have about 8 yellow males and 14 yellow females. Still plenty to go around.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh, they're cute!!


----------

